# Happy Birthday Brady!!



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't know where the time went it was just yesterday 
when I brought him home 4 years ago!!

The day we picked him out



















The day I brought him home


















My fav of him sleeping









tee pee ear stage









To today my BIG BOY!!


















Jenn just for you!! The fluffster (not fat just groomed)









One of my Favorites!!









Thanks for looking!
I can't believe this wonderful animal has blessed me for the last for years and I look forward to many more with him!!

I love you B-boy!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday handsome boy!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Fluff Master.You are a handsome boy.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and best wishes on many more....hopefully you will get some good birthday presents.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow what a handsome boy he is, hope he gets lot of TREATS today

<span style="color: #FF0000">Happy Birthday Brady </span>


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Biggie!







the groomer got him good with the blow drier. Love that freshly groomed smell - Daddy better not let him out in the mud today!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHA

Daddy is working and Brady has a steak with his name on it for him!!
Jenn his is still Fluffy and soft!!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY B-Boy!!!









I love all his baby photos! Brady is such a handsome fella and was SUCH an adorable pup! That poofy one is great!









So whats in store for Mr. Brady on his special day?!?! Give him a big Hug from me!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I will Cara!!

So far he had his ice cream I made them yesterday,
at lunch I played ball with him,
when I get home well play some more play
cook his steak up!! if rain holds off I will take him for a walk!!
Nothing too special just stuff he loves to do!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Brady! Here's to many more grand adventures and journeys.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!!!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I must hug him and squish him and call him GEORGE!! BRADY BOO BON-BONZ!!!! Happy Birthday, handsome hunkiferous studmuffin o' LUUUUV!! EEEEEEEEE-- Baby Brady pics!! Like a teeny weeny bear cub! He looks fantastic now, Dawn! Please give him extra hugs from me! Grimmi sends wags and slurps, too!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks everyone

Sure thing Hugs and kisses will be given


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Brady!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

PUPPY PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What big meaty paws he had as a baby, and grew right in to them. he is a stunner and I love his happy expressions. He looks like he'll always be a puppy at heart.

Happy birthday big guy!

Jennifer


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Brady! Love the pics!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is a puppy at heart I see it everyday!!
thank you all so much!
Brady had a wonderful Birthday and enjoyed his fat steak and a walk afterwards!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh crap I missed this yesterday! 

Happy late Birthday wishes Mr. Brady! Hope your day was fantastic and you enjoyed your steak!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy (belated) Birthday, Brady. He's such a handsome tank.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry that I didn't check the thread sooner! I hope Brady had a wonderful birthday and received lots of goodies!


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday You Big Dog


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">I am late to the party as usual
















Handsome Brady!!!









Zephyr sends ::::smooches:::: to you and Mom!







</span>


----------

